# How to get a $10 tip . Literally ..



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, well handled, I would have lost it with those entitled brats.


----------



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

unPat said:


>


Excellent Driver, Handled the situation very well.

what I would have done differently,

I would not be as calm as him, I would definitely kick her ass ( the one in the middle)


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

C'mon up front....we can work something out...


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

He handled it very well. Over the passed two weeks I’ve had XL orders where they wanted 7 people. It’s starting to drive me crazy. These people know it says the limit when they order the ride but always try and push the threshold. I would have not been so calm


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

are those girls even aware how ugly they are from just a human being standpoint? it would be so brutally embarrassing to be their parents, and I can't imagine anyone would actually want to be around them


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Handled the situation very well and very professionally. Great job. Tip: if something like this happens again, force the passenger to cancel the request, because:
1) They can't rate you (which is very likely going to be 1 star)
2) I believe the cancelation fee is higher than the minimum fare you would get for ending the trip so soon
3) It's only fair. You are following the law, which passengers like these clearly don't care about.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been there many times which is why I don't pick up on campus areas here, it can happen anytime though and frustrating, here in Texas you can be charged with reckless driving and each person will need to appear in court, so usually when I explain that I have no issues, then if they ask again I say have you seen the huge sign outside of the police station that reads click it or ticket and this (couldn't find an image of the actual sign but it's there and huge and everyone downtown sees it.

**one trick I do is if I see a large group I keep doors lock and ask through window how many, if they say 4 I unlock the doors, if not those doors are staying locked lol


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 221876
> **one trick I do is if I see a large group I keep doors lock and ask through window how many, if they say 4 I unlock th doors, if not those doors are staying locked lol


That's a great idea. However, it may not always work as they can either (1) easily lie and a fifth passenger will enter the vehicle, or (2) genuinely forget that they have more than 4 passengers. Either way, keeping doors locked is a great first line of defense.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Did you get some kind of cancellation fee??

And how did she know about your 2 incher?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Did you get some kind of cancellation fee??


If the passengers cancels an active ride, then yes, the driver gets a cancelation fee (the fee may vary from city to city). If you simply end the trip and you went only a short distance, you get the minimum fare, which could be less than the cancelation fee. If the passenger is problematic (as this one was), I try to make them cancel (primarily to avoid a 1 star).


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Did you get some kind of cancellation fee??
> 
> And how did she know about your 2 incher?


Driver did a great job staying calm, I probably would have started laughing in her face once she said "live a little bro."


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Check this one out


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Well handled. I hope in the end she DID get hypothermia... B*tch.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

dogmeat said:


> Driver did a great job staying calm, I probably would have started laughing in her face once she said "live a little bro."


No doubt. Personally, I may have just ripped the back door open and yelled at them to get out. Never physically force someone out, that's just looking for trouble.


----------

